# Who Knows Something About Electronics?



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I have this idea for a composition (I use that term loosely) that would require electronic instruments that can sense the human body and change pitch accordingly. My first thought was a thermion, but that isn't sensitive enough. I want something that can sense the electronic shift that a body creates within a 5-10 foot radius or so. 

I would prefer to build them myself if at all possible because I'm pretty short on cash but if you have a better suggestion then please lay it out for me. 

The simplest, rawest, most primitive solution is typically the one that I want, so if you know a way to circuit bend a radio and plug it into an amplifier to achieve what I'm looking for then please speak up. I was thinking that maybe I could use some old guitar cables as the antennas and therefore increase the surface area of the sensors. Does that sound plausible? I don't know since I'm no electrician.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I have this idea for a composition (I use that term loosely) that would require electronic instruments that can sense the human body and change pitch accordingly. My first thought was a thermion, but that isn't sensitive enough. I want something that can sense the electronic shift that a body creates within a 5-10 foot radius or so.
> 
> I would prefer to build them myself if at all possible because I'm pretty short on cash but if you have a better suggestion then please lay it out for me.
> 
> The simplest, rawest, most primitive solution is typically the one that I want, so if you know a way to circuit bend a radio and plug it into an amplifier to achieve what I'm looking for then please speak up. I was thinking that maybe I could use some old guitar cables as the antennas and therefore increase the surface area of the sensors. Does that sound plausible? I don't know since I'm no electrician.


Well, I personally have not used it, but I think something that might interest you is the Xbox 360 Kinect. Its a powerful motion-sensing camera that can be used to interact with many kinds of software, and many people have used it as a musical performance tool. One of my professors really loves that device, and he and one of the students in my electronic music class (the program we worked with was Max/MSP) created virtual instruments that used the Kinect as the performance apparatus. They are expensive, but I think this might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^
Alright thanks, I'll definitely look into that, though I do shy away from the newer technology due to the absence of a analog makeup and it's high price tag.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Both Laurie Anderson and Jean Michel Jarre is their very different ways have used the sorts of instruments I think you're describing.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Why don't you try with an electric chair?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> Why don't you try with an electric chair?


If you supply it, then I'll try to fit it in.


----------

